

Twitterfall - an essential tool for aid workers and humanitarian bloggers - humanilab
http://aidworkerdaily.com/2009/01/25/twitterfall-an-essential-tool-for-aid-workers-and-humanitarian-bloggers/

======
nirmal
I find <http://tweetgrid.com/> to be more useful. Especially when multiple
keywords are being used for the same event.

~~~
jalada
Twitterfall does actually use multiple keywords when they are specified by
Twitter. If you check search.twitter.com and check the queries it performs
when you click on a trend - those same queries are being performed by
Twitterfall.

